# inner tie rod replacement



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

I have replace suspension, ball joints and outer tie rods because they were all busted up.
one of my inner tie rods though is very loose and has rusty ball joint.(there was no boot for
a while).
do I need to replace it?
if I need to replace it is the procedure difficult. do I need special tie rod wrench?
or is it just like changing trans axel. I just have an apointment for alignment and want to 
know if inner tie rod replacement is doable.

thanks.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

its kind of a pain, but its doable. youll need to bend the tang washer straight and with a large crescent wrench, bust the torque on the tie rod where it goes into the rack and pinion. you can see what im talking about if you remove the wheel and move the dust boot out of the way on the tie rod.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

AsleepAltima said:


> its kind of a pain, but its doable. youll need to bend the tang washer straight and with a large crescent wrench, bust the torque on the tie rod where it goes into the rack and pinion. you can see what im talking about if you remove the wheel and move the dust boot out of the way on the tie rod.



Hey bro where have you been latley?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ive been in az for the last week and a half on vacation. 
had to come back and visit my kids because i hadnt seen them since december...


----------

